# if you could go anywhere...



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I would easily pick Canada over the US resorts. Bigger snowfalls overall, bigger terrain, cold temps. Whistler/Blacomb would be on the list, but I think I would gravitate towards Kicking Horse or Revelstoke. Both are a bit more off the map and have fantastic looking terrain plus good snowfall.


----------



## ttchad (Jan 9, 2008)

VAL THORENS but it is a hell of a swim though


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, that is more of a "anywhere in the world". If that was the choice I would probably pick Polyana or Kashmir, maybe somewhere in Japan.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

I'd follow snowwolf cause thatd be almost guaranteed best


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

Revelstoke and Kicking Horse are on my list as well. Other than that I would agree with snowolf because I would love to travel to some different places around the world and board.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

Persoanlly I would go to Chile, why you ask?? because right now they are in season  :laugh:, and they are having the hell of a season too.


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> I would easily pick Canada over the US resorts. Bigger snowfalls overall, bigger terrain, cold temps. Whistler/Blacomb would be on the list, but I think I would gravitate towards Kicking Horse or Revelstoke. Both are a bit more off the map and have fantastic looking terrain plus good snowfall.


Hell yeah! If you want the potential to be eaten alive in bounds then Kicking Horse is where it's at. Its a slightly weird resort, 3 ridges with the beginner run running through the valleys in between. Not beginner friendly at all, some serious steeps going on. I remember being their on an epic pow day, jacked up on fresh snow and Tim Hortons. Front flipped off of a cornice and totally underestimated how steep these faces were. Several hundred vertical feet later I'm in the valley after a loooooooong trip! 

I'm also Revelstoked! Nuts resort, if they can carry out the expansions they have planned it's going to be insane.

You gotta love it when your job means you have Lake Louise, Sunshine, Marmot Basin, Revelstoke, Kicking Horse, Panorama, Fernie and of course the epic friday night riding at the Mt Norquay park all within day trip distance. 


As for me though, I still want to hit up Big White and Whistler of course. So many european resorts that I need to check out, I just love europe, being able to hit up the bakery on the way to the lift is one of my favourite things about france. Also theres so many epic resorts in the US that I need to ride, its hard to just pick a couple!


----------

